# Royal steel



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Does anyone know how much 3/8 inch steel is there


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

All you need and then some.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

$1.50 / pound--25 lb minimum order


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

If you call them they'll give you all the info/pricing/shipping costs, etc and take your order quicker than you could complete an online order. They're fast and cheap (if you're ready for a large quantity).


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

M.J said:


> All you need and then some.


Ha, I'm stupid! :lol:
I wasn't trying to be a wise ass, I actually read the post as "how much 3/8" steel do they have there?"


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

No problem I did word it weird


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Mike if you are going to order let the rest of us ck shooters know and we may jump in on it with you and save some money.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Last year about this time I had 25 lbs of 3/8" steel shipped from Royal Steel Ball to northern Minnesota. The total bill was just about $60 with shipping. That computes to just under 2 cents a ball.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Ghost as soon as I get out of this sling I think on the 27th of this month I want to place an order


----------



## Just An Old Kid (Mar 14, 2012)

I ordered 50 pounds right before this years ECST.

They had just gone up a little in price per pound for their labor of packing a box of ammo.

I was charged $1.75 a pound. Then you have to add to that the cost of shipping.

I have been very pleased working with them.

Randy


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

shew97 said:


> Ghost as soon as I get out of this sling I think on the 27th of this month I want to place an order


 ok let me know.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

M.J said:


> Ha, I'm stupid! :lol:
> I wasn't trying to be a wise ***, I actually read the post as "how much 3/8" steel do they have there?"


Gee, I thought it to be the perfect answer to the question asked.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Posted a question, then found answer, sorry

wll


----------

